

Hacker News new logo concept - jglovier
http://dribbble.com/shots/797096-Hacker-News-logo-concept

======
pg
That's very good.

~~~
dutchbrit
Would you consider implementing a logo like this on HN?

~~~
pg
The YC logo on HN is not the site's logo; it's a very small banner ad.

------
ekianjo
Not sure how much you can judge if a logo looks good or not in that picture. I
think it only looks good because he placed it in front of huge orange block.
Scale it down, remove the huge orange background and it will look very
different. Logos are not independent items, they have to be seen in context to
be judged.

~~~
1rae
Yea, this 'HN' logo doesn't scale down well in a favicon. I like the idea of
the 'Y' because its two lines being combined into one.

~~~
jglovier
The funny thing is, I designed it at about 30px x 30px, and then scaled it up
and recreated it in illustrator.

The proportions need a tiny bit of tweaking, but it doesn't really look too
bad as a favicon. Here's the favicon version: <http://cl.ly/Kd16>

~~~
1rae
Great, it is much better result than when I tried with 32x32. I am having a
lot of problems lately with logo's that don't work well when scaled down or as
favicons.. so after recently learning this lesson I guess I am a bit
preoccupied with how they work on small scale.

~~~
jglovier
haha, well it IS a good point. So often designs are created that aren't
scalable. That's one of my pet peeves actually.

------
skeletonjelly
I don't get what the big deal is. It's the same log but with different
letters. It sticks to the same structure as the current one with the same
palette.

~~~
aneth4
Design is subtle. Good design seems obvious.

I say that only somewhat tongue-in-cheek. The precise spacing, kerning,
proportions, typeface, line width, other ratios, etc do matter.

The look is simple, timeless, and iconic.

That said, it does seem rather too "obvious."

I often struggle with whether to praise design that is so stupidly simple.
Companies spend millions to end up with such simple things.

~~~
skeletonjelly
True, true. I defended Microsoft's new branding. It does take effort to come
to a decision between seemingly similar designs. This one just seems like it
should have been done earlier, I just feel like it's getting disproportionate
praise (not to bag the designer), maybe just because pg said it's good.

------
shell0x
Why would HN need a new logo? This is just the same like the current logo,
just with changed letters. I don't think that a change is necessary.

------
Luyt
The existing logo is quite good, however, it could be spiced up using a more
beautiful font ;-)

[http://www.michielovertoom.com/pictures/y-combinator-
shirt.j...](http://www.michielovertoom.com/pictures/y-combinator-shirt.jpg)

------
elijahmanor
That really rocks! The Hacker News site could really use a make over

~~~
city41
Why is that? It's _very_ effective at what it does now.

~~~
positr0n
The complaint most people have is that the interface sucks on mobile phones.
There is no way to expand/collapse threads and hitting the up/down vote arrow
is impossible.

However, I exclusively use <http://ihackernews.com> on my phone which solves
both problems.

~~~
fudged71
Seems to me like the CSS would just need a minor tweak to support
phones/tablets, using media queries. It's not a particularly complicated
layout.

~~~
pmarin
HN does not use CSS for layout.

~~~
skeletonjelly
I find it interesting (not in a snarky bad way mind you) that HN is the source
of many great startups pushing the envelope with what can be done with
websites and yet here we are on a site that uses tables for layout, perfectly
functional and in use.

------
dutchbrit
Beautiful, wish I had a Dribbble account too so I could rebound this babe.

Does HN need a redesign? Not really in my opinion, but a subtle facelift would
be alright.

------
javis
Does anyone know what font this is?

~~~
munaf
I believe it's Bebas. <http://typedia.com/explore/typeface/bebas>

_Edit: "Typeface is custom, but based on proportions in Blanch."_ [1]

[1] <http://www.losttype.com/font/?name=blanch>

------
liamcampbell
I wish I had a dribbble account, I'd rebound this.

------
drivebyacct2
Interesting. I'd assumed the [Y] stayed intentionally. I'm even more shocked
to see pg praising it, though I suppose it's not up in the corner. Between the
current styling and the approach towards reboots, I got the impression that
the classic look is classic for a reason.

~~~
unimpressive
I too assumed the "lack of branding" was to keep the site from attracting the
wrong kind of attention.

~~~
drivebyacct2
The word on the tip of my tongue is "homey".

------
bravoyankee
Unless your getting paid, or you think you'll be getting mad referrals from
it, why do an HN logo? Why not do your own stuff?

At least get pg to pay you for it. Seriously. He has the money, he should pay
for it.

~~~
jglovier
Well if you read my comments on the dribbble shot, this was simply done as
part of a Windows8 demo app in collaboration with MS for the Build conference.
Our CEO demo'd an app we created just to show off the ease of which you can
build apps with HTML, CSS and JS for the Windows8 app store.

Just thought it would be fun to slightly re-imagine the Hacker News logo, esp
since it doesn't really have it's own. It just uses the Y-Combinator logo.

Also, as a creative, taking on projects for fun often is a terrific "creative
release" where you can do whatever you want in the realm of creativity because
there are not actual client requirements.

And FTR, I do plenty of my own stuff. Just check out my other dribbble shots,
or my site (<http://joelglovier.com>).

